

No Invention of Past 85 Years Had Greater Impact on the World Than Jet Engine - tokenadult
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-12-04/jet-engine-no-invention-of-the-past-85-years-had-greater-impact

======
towelguy
The Internet?

~~~
dalke
It's an impossibly subjective decision.

However, I agree that their #2 - the microchip/transistor - has had a greater
impact on the world than the Internet. FWIW, they list HTML and email but not
the internet specifically.

I also think their data is wrong for the "U.S. passports in circulation."
According to
[http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/english/passports/...](http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/english/passports/statistics.html)
, in the 10 years before 1989 there were 40-50 million passports issued, and
not the paltry ~2 million shown on the graph.

I think that are incorrectly showing a simple cumulative sum of the number of
issued passports.

